
Linux Subsystem for Windows is here - sotongsquared
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
======
ComodoHacker
It's "Windows Subsystem for Linux", as the URL suggests.

Though it'd be nice to have Linux Subsystem for Windows, too.

